# What else is out there? What makes me more marketable?



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Right now im 23, Im in a 2 yr college studing criminal justice, 
I spent 4 years in the US Army with 173rd Airborne and 1st Ranger Battalion.
I just got an LTC class A, this summer Im want to volunteer at a police dept, and start to learn a second language (Spanish).
and before I finish my degree I want to get dive certafied.

to ruin everything I plan on doing:
I was in court for wreckless operation w/ motor vehicle, and I got in to it with an off duty police officer and said some nasty stuff that shows up in the police report. I CWOF out on the case and got 6 months probation and the case was dismissed

also I was a defendent for vandalism that got dismissed at pretrial

and my wife got a retraing order on me after afghanistan and now that was dismissed the 209A was a temp. one for 2 weeks 

with all that i was still able to get my LTC 

but I want to know if Dismisalls have an effect on me getting hired or not 

and what about the 209A (restraing order) even tho it was a domestic temperary and now its dismissed is that going to ruin my chances



also what else is there other than 

State trooper 
MBTA 
and town cops

Im eager to get in to law enforcement


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

You still have a chance, could be tough, but I would not lie about any of it. Your honesty is the only thing that will get you by your past.


----------



## Dave713 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone worth his salt doing a background investigation is going to find that police report where you said some unkind things to that officer, that, plus the DV incident, are going to be you're two biggest hurdles. I wouldn't want a cop working for me that has already show a history of getting into it with a cop. The diving thing is only going to help in going to an agency that already has an established dive unit, there is a HUGE difference between rec. diving and being a PSD...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

The 209A is probably going to be the biggest hurdle, with the attitude towards the officer a close second. Your military service and a second language (if you become fluent) are definitely in your favor.

As mentioned, be truthful, and most of all be humble. Don't try to rationalize your behavior with the officer by saying "He provoked me", just say it was a stupid mistake that won't happen again.

As for what else is out there, there's plenty...check these sites daily;

https://jobs.hrd.state.ma.us/recruit/public/3111/index.do (search "Police, Guard, Correctional" in "Occupational Group")

USAJOBS ? Advanced/International Search (search job series 0083 and 0085)

Also, check the Human Resources sites of every college and hospital within a reasonable commuting distance from you for campus PD and security positions. Checking in here on a daily basis isn't a bad idea, either.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

How old were you when the incidents happened? Are you still with your wife? Was there a history of 209a incidents?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

I was 21 years old I just turned 23 in january but to put time between the incidents im going to school so that will add another 2 years. also im still with my wife that got the restraing order and no that was the first one i have ever gotten. I also have a full sleeve tattoo from being in the military from my shoulder down to my rist its all family and military related, but there is text on my for arm that says "May God have mercy on my enemies because I wont" also i have in arabic writing on the lower part of my neck that is not visible; the word "infidel" I am probably never going to get a job in law enforcement with that on my arm but im willing to take the chance there is nothing else I want to do, and if there is no chance the only other thing I would want to do is be in the military.

with that said none of my tattoos are visible with long sleeve


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Tommy said:


> I also have a full sleeve tattoo from being in the military from my shoulder down to my rist its all family and military related, but there is text on my for arm that says "May God have mercy on my enemies because I wont" also i have in arabic writing on the lower part of my neck that is not visible; the word "infidel" I am probably never going to get a job in law enforcement with that on my arm


Probably not....if it were just tasteful (with tasteful being a relative term with a full-sleeve tattoo) pictures, then maybe, but those words are going to sink you for sure.



Tommy said:


> but im willing to take the chance there is nothing else I want to do, and if there is no chance the only other thing I would want to do is be in the military.


Military is probably the best option for you.



Tommy said:


> with that said none of my tattoos are visible with long sleeve


Besides the fact it does get into the 90's in July and August around here, most PD's (mine included) lists dates for mandatory wearing of short-sleeves....I couldn't wear long-sleeves in July, even if I wanted to do so.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Delta, 

That link you sent me helped for sure I was checking out TSA.
Do you know anything about their tattoo policy? It seems like there requirments are alot more forgiving; and alot of room for promotion right in Boston.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Tommy said:


> I was 21 years old I just turned 23 in january but to put time between the incidents im going to school so that will add another 2 years. also im still with my wife that got the restraing order and no that was the first one i have ever gotten. I also have a full sleeve tattoo from being in the military from my shoulder down to my rist its all family and military related, but there is text on my for arm that says "May God have mercy on my enemies because I wont" also i have in arabic writing on the lower part of my neck that is not visible; the word "infidel" I am probably never going to get a job in law enforcement with that on my arm but im willing to take the chance there is nothing else I want to do, and if there is no chance the only other thing I would want to do is be in the military.
> 
> with that said none of my tattoos are visible with long sleeve


I know a cop at a Major Boston college with just about every inch of skin covered in ink. Some might be considered objectionable to the liberal wennies at said school but he covers them at work and, as far as I know, never had a problem.

That being said, the three things are issues, possibly major ones but the only way your are really going to find out is to try. As others have said, be honest and humble. You seem to be doing both here so I say good luck.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for your service brother and best of luck to you RLTW


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

In a friendly counter to Delta's point, my job will let you wear long sleeves year round, however short sleeves have cutoff dates. There was a good sergeant from Brockton (hint: he was an SSI at the Plymouth Academy) who had to wear long sleeves year round due to his succeptability to skin cancer.

As to the OP, ditto to what others said here. The issue that I see is that your two incidents will be seen as mutually confirming--the fact that you got hot headed with a cop gives credibility to the 209A and vice versa. I agree you need to put some more time between you and these issues; just keep working at it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> In a friendly counter to Delta's point, my job will let you wear long sleeves year round, however short sleeves have cutoff dates. There was a good sergeant from Brockton (hint: he was an SSI at the Plymouth Academy) who had to wear long sleeves year round due to his succeptability to skin cancer.


As I mentioned, my PD does have specific dates as to when short-sleeves must be worn....your mileage may vary.

Skin cancer? Interesting counter, although it could be argued that some high-SPF sunscreen would be just as effective, while maintaining uniform standards among the troops.

And, of course, if it was found out that someone with "skin cancer issues" was merely trying to hide offensive tattoos ("Infidel", "I won't have mercy on my enemies", etc.), then they will get launched in a nanosecond for lying, which, as has been recently discussed, is the #1 killer of police careers.

So....boys and girls looking to be police officers who are reading this, please take note; DO NOT get any tattoos that are visible while you are wearing a short-sleeve uniform shirt, because it could be the torpedo to your desired career. It also may not be, but is it really worth the risk?

Disclaimer: I have one tattoo that is totally invisible while I'm in uniform, unless my PD goes to tank-top uniform shirts this summer.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Does this sound familiar to any of you?

http://www.masscops.com/f50/coming-off-active-duty-tattoo-questions-yeah-i-know-91316/


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

The 209A is going to make it tough


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

13B said:


> The 209A is going to make it tough


Qualified applicants that have none of the issues noted here are plentiful. All of this is going to make it tough for him.


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree, but the 209A is the deal breaker.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Appreciate the advice everyone


----------

